# 7 sentenced to death



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Seven Egyptian Christians have been sentenced to death in their absence by a court in Cairo, for taking part in an anti-Islam video that prompted violent protests throughout the world.

The crude video, made privately in California, denigrated the Prophet Mohammed.

Cast members have previously said they were duped into thinking it was an adventure drama.

Among the condemned was Nakoula Bassely Nakoula who is currently serving a one year jail term in Los Angeles for probation violations arising from his part in the video.

There were anti-US protests and attacks on western embassies throughout the Muslim world in September.

The judge in Cairo said: “The seven accused were convicted of insulting the Islamic religion through participating in, producing and offering a film that insults Islam and its prophet.

Death sentences for seven over anti-Islam video | euronews, world news


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This country is completely xxxxed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It makes you wonder how they have the time for these trials..


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

and so fast!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It makes you wonder how they have the time for these trials..


aren't they on strike


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> and so fast!


and yet they can't find the men who shot protesters nor the one they caught who then escaped..despite their faces being all over youtube


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

GM1 said:


> and so fast!


there was nothing to be discussed, these guys were guilty before the trial started  

the fact that there is a law against insulting Islam is just medieval


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

It was "interesting" to read that their "files" were sent to the Mufty to look into the sentence! Shouldn't their papers be sent to the Pope since they're Christians? :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

GM1 said:


> and so fast!


Just to show you European infidels that Egyptians are not lazy :eyebrows:


----------

